

Bro-gramming - teaching my brother to code - randylubin
http://blog.randylubin.com/post/40495100863/bro-gramming-teaching-my-brother-to-code

======
zachgalant
Hey Randy,

If your brother wants to get a good foundation in problem solving and some JS
fundamentals, he should check out <http://codehs.com>

I'm making it to be a really fun, accessible entry point to learning how to
code. We have a bunch of different modules that stress different concepts.

If he's already started learning, he might find some stuff a bit basic, but it
quickly gets much more challenging.

Let me know if he gets a chance to check it out and what he thinks.

Zach

~~~
randylubin
Nice! I like the game-centric approach; it's what I loved about 106a.

I'll definitely pass it along to my brother.

~~~
zachgalant
Awesome! My cofounder and I were actually TAs for that class for the last 3
years before making CodeHS, so a lot of what we've done is inspired by the 106
classes.

